# [Review] be quiet! Silent Base 800 - be quiet!s Erstlingswerk im Test



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2015)

*be quiet! Silent Base 800 Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
*
1. Vorwort
2. Danksagung
3. Spezifikationen
4. Impressionen
4.2 Außen
4.1 Innen

5. Einbau
6. Messungen
6.1 Temperatur
6.1 Lautstärke

7. Fazit
*

*Vorwort*

Mittlerweile gibt es dutzende Hersteller mit dutzenden Gehäusen in den verschiedensten Varianten. Interessante Neuigkeiten sind nur noch selten. Definitiv erwähnenswert ist es aber, wenn eine der beliebtesten Marken in Deutschland ihr Erstlingswerk veröffentlicht. So geschehen mit dem Silent Base 800 von be quiet!. be quiet! dominiert in Deutschland schon lange den Netzteilmarkt, die Lüfter und Kühler sind ähnlich beliebt. Deshalb ist mein Interesse an dem ersten be quiet! Gehäuse besonders groß. Ob der Einstieg geglückt ist und der Name Silent Base gerechtfertigt ist, habe ich mir angesehen.

*Danksagung*

Mein Dank geht an be quiet! für den freundlichen und schnellen Kontakt und natürlich für die Bereitstellung des Samples. Besonderes bedanke ich mich in dem Sinne bei Herrn Büsse und Frau Schwenker. Auch die 24 Stunden Lieferung möchte ich erwähnen!

*Spezifikationen*

Überblick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wir sehen handelt es sich bei dem Silent Base 800 um ein überdurchschnittlich großes Gehäuse. Die Übergänge zwischen Midi- und Bigtower sind mittlerweile fließend, daher ich würde es als „Full Tower“ bezeichnen. Wie es sich für ein Gehäuse, das sich Silent nennt, gehört sind die Seitentüren vollständig gedämmt. Verbaut sind 3 Lüfter der bekannten PureWings Reihe, 2x 140mm in der Front und 1x 120mm an der Rückseite. Letzterer kann per beigelegtem Adapter auf 1000rpm beschränkt werden. Mit anderen Besonderheiten hält sich das Silent Base 800 zurück, getreu dem Motto, weniger ist mehr, oder Klasse statt Masse. Erwähnenswert sind noch die Standfüße die einen optischen Akzent setzten und das Gehäuse vom Boden entkoppeln. Schauen wir uns jetzt mal das Gehäuse im Detail an!

*Impressionen*

*Lieferumfang*
Der Lieferumfang ist gut, aber nicht außergewöhnlich. Die Schrauben sind erfreulicherweise vorsortiert in einzelnen Zip-Tütchen. 
Die Festplattenschienen sind komplett aus Silikon und bieten eine optimale Entkopplung.
Das Handbuch ist hochwertig, aber recht nutzlos. Mehr als eine Skizze kann man daraus kaum entnehmen und diese zeigt nicht mal alle funktionen.
Eine Laufwerksscheine habe ich gebogen um die Elastizität zu zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Außen*

Bevor man loslegen kann müssen die Standfüße montiert werden. Diese werden ganz simpel in die Öffnungen gedrückt und fertig. Es bedarf keiner Kraft dennoch halten sie gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Grunddesign gefällt mir persönlich außerordentlich gut, da es eine Balance zwischen Schlicht und Ausgefallen schafft. Viele Gehäuse sind entweder überladen (Gameroptik) oder so schlicht, das sie schnell langweilig werden. Ich persönlich mag die Zwischendinge wie Phanteks oder eben das Silent Base 800.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vorderseite ist typisch zweigeteilt durch zwei Kunststoff Türen. Diese haben zwar die Struktur und Optik von gebürstetem Alu, es handelt sich aber lediglich um Kunststoff. Hinter der oberen Tür sind die Laufwerkslots versteckt. Die Tür lässt sich, je nach Bedarf, auf der linken oder rechten Seite montieren. Natürlich ist diese auf der Rückseite auch mit einer Dämmmatte versehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die untere Tür wird von einem „Click-On“ Mechanismus gehalten und schwenkt nach unten auf. Dahinter ist ein großer Staubfilter, der die 140mm PureWings verdeckt und das System vor Verunreinigungen schützt. Der Klammern des Click-On Systems befinden sich übrigens auf dem Staubfilter, man kann ihn also nicht weglassen, aber auch nicht vergessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um dem eckigen Design zu entfliehen, sind abgeschrägte Lufteinlässe vorhanden die vergittert sind. Dadurch konnte das Gehäuse auch etwas breiter gemacht werden, ohne die eigentliche Front in die Breite zu ziehen.

Das gleiche Trapez Design findet sich auch bei dem Deckel wieder, welcher ebenso aus Kunststoff besteht. Dominiert wird dieser vorn durch den großen Power Knopf, daneben das IO Panel mit 2x USB2, 2x USB 3 und dem Audio I/O.
Ansonsten ist der Deckel eben, nur im hinteren Teil finden sich wenige kleine Luftauslässe. Der Großteil der Luft wird nach hinten befördert, das soll Geräusche von (optionalen) Deckellüftern eindämmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die (identischen) Seiten wissen zu gefallen. In der Mitte ist vertieft eine Blende mit be quiet! Logo eingelassen. Diese (gedämmte) Blende kann entweder geschlossen, oder geöffnet montiert werden. Nutzer von SLI/CF Systemen können diese auch ganz herausnehmen und einen Seitenlüfter montieren. Optisch gefällt mir diese Lösung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite gibt es nicht viel zu sehen. Die nötigen Öffnungen, oben im Deckel ein Luftauslass nach hinten. Lediglich ein Griff unter dem Netzteil fällt auf, dort lässt ein großflächiger Staubfilter herausziehen. Interessant ist dass auch unten Lufteinlässe sind, über die das Netzteil versorgt wird. Der Boden ist nämlich komplett geschlossen, so dass kein Staub vom Boden aufgesaugt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit wenigen Handgriffen lassen sich Deckel und Front entfernen und wir erblicken das nackte Stahlgehäuse. Das erleichtert die Montage von Lüfter und Kabeln ungemein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] beQuiet! Silent Base 800 - beQuiet!s Erstlingswerk im Test*


*Innen*

Der Innenraum ist klassisch, aber gut. Besonderheiten gibt es eigentlich keine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben links sehen wir den 120mm PureWings Lüfter der bis 1500rpm macht. Darüber ist Platz für zwei 140mm Lüfter. Das Hinten lediglich Platz für 120mm Lüfter ist finde ich schade, sehr schade! Ohne das Fazit vorwegnehmen zu wollen, ist das einer meine größten Kritikpunkte. Rund um das MB Tray sind die Kabelöffnungen, im Gegensatz zu vielen Konkurrenten halten die Gummielemente sehr gut und rutschen nicht ständig raus. Auch der Ausschnitt im MB Tray ist ausreichend groß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben rechts sind die 5,25“ Slots. Die Montage  ist ohne Werkzeug möglich. Funktioniert tadellos, ansonsten eher unspektakulär.
Unten links ist Platz für das Netzteil, natürlich  Staubgeschützt, das Gleiche gilt für den optionalen Lüfter rechts daneben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts sehen wir schließlich die HDD Käfige. Diese sind zweigeteilt in einen 3 stöckigen (oben) und 4 stöckigen (unten), welche sind unabhängig entfernen lassen. Der Airflow kann dadurch verbessert werden. Die käfige sind übrigens auch auf der Rückseite mit je einer Daumenschraube verschraubt, das steht leider nicht im Handbuch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Rückseite kommen wir jetzt
Nutzer von SSDs oder 2.5“ HDDs können zwei davon hinter dem Mainboard versteckt anbringen. Wer keine 3.5“ HDD mehr hat, kann also komplett auf die HDD Käfige verzichten und so dem Airflow einen Dienst erweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Abstand zu Seitenwand ist, trotz Dämmung, ausreichend groß für ein gutes Kabelmanagement. Gemessen habe ich etwas über 2cm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle sind wir bereits fertig. Wie man sieht beschränkt be quiet! sich auf das wesentliche ohne irgendwelche Experimente zu wagen. Es sind alle Eigenschaften eines durchdachten und komfortablen Gehäuses vorhanden, man hat also auf Altbewährtes gesetzt.
*Verarbeitung:*
Ein ganz klares Lob an der Stelle für die Verarbeitung. Die Lackierung ist hochwertig und einwandfrei. Durch die matte Farbe halten sich Fingerabdrücke in Grenzen und auch Kratzer sollten nicht schnell entstehen. Ebenso im Innenraum ist die Lackierung fehlerfrei, es wurden auch keine Stellen vergessen. Kratzer oder scharfe Kanten konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Die Haptik weiß ebenfalls zu gefallen! Alle Elemente greifen einfach und gut ineinander. Die Türen öffnen sich problemlos und gleiten ebenso problemlos wieder an ihre Position. Die HDD Käfige sitzen fest, aber nicht zu fest. Das Entnehmen und Einsetzen der Staubfilterfilter ist perfekt, was auch für die Seitenteile gilt. Von der Handhabung ist das Silent Base 800 insgesamt erstklassig!
Die verwendeten Materialen sind zweischneidig. Auf der einen Seite haben wir soliden Stahl, und eine sgute Dämmung. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Front und der Deckel nur aus Plastik. Bei einem Preis von ~100€ ist das aber sicher nicht verwerflich, aber ich hätte mir gewünscht das es wenigsten aufgeklebte Aluplatten gibt, wie man es von vielen Gehäusen kennt. So hätte man die Flächen von Deckel und Front deutlich wertiger gestalten können. Dafür sorgt der Kunststoff für die hübsche Trapezform. 
Auch die Füße sind aus Kunststoff, scheinen aber einen Metallkern zu haben, da sie ungewöhnlich schwer sind für ihre Größe.
Insgesamt bin ich mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden.


*Einbau*

Der Einbau war wie größtenteils Problemlos. Es gibt ausreichend Platz und man erreicht alles ohne Probleme. Die HDD Käfige habe ich mangels HDD direkt entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst beim Schließen des Seitenteils wurde meine Begeisterung kurz gedämpft. Der Noctua mit dem erhöhten Lüfter ist zu hoch und das Seitenteil schließt nicht mehr komplett. Für die Tests reicht es, aber im Alltag hätte ich ein Problem. Ich besitze dabei nicht mal RAM Speicher mit großen Heatspreader. Hier hätten 2cm mehr gut getan, was auch genug Platz für einen 140mm Lüfter geschaffen hätte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel lassen sich komfortabel verlegen. Der Platz zwischen Rückseite und Seitenwand ist mit etwas über 2cm mehr als ausreichend. Insgesamt gibt es für einen offenen Tower ohne sperate Kammern und Verstecke ein recht ordentliches Bild und der Airflow wird nicht gestört.
Die SSDs kamen platzsparend und hinter das Mainboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsicht ist lediglich bei einem Abstandshalter geboten. Dieser hat eine lange Nase auf die das MB gesteckt wird, also auf Kratzer achten!
Bereits nach wenigen Minuten war ich fertig und der Rechner konnte gestartet werden!

*Messungen*

*Testverfahren*
Die CPU/VRM und Chipwerte wurde mittels prime95 28.5 im Blend Test für jeweils 5 Minuten  genommen. Vor dem ersten Test gab es eine 5 Minuten Durchlauf zum Aufwärmen, damit dieser keinen Vorteil hat. Zwischen den Messungen gab es jeweils 3 Minuten „cool down“.

Die GPU Werte wurden mit einem Heaven Extreme Durchlauf genommen. Auch hier gab es vor dem ersten Test einen Dummy-Durchlauf und jeweils 3 Minuten „cool down“. Damit der CPU Lüfter das Bild nicht verfälscht, wurde dieser auf 800rpm fixiert.

*Temperatur*

Die Temperaturen überraschen im Allgemeinen nicht und das Silent Base 800 platziert sich sehr solide. Als Vergleich habe ich meinen Riesen Enthoo Primo (als Gehäuselüfter Silent Wings 2 verbaut) und das beliebte Fractal Design R5 (Stock Lüfter), das wohl der direkte Konkurrent sein dürfte, hinzugezogen.
Es zeigt sich ein sehr beständiges Bild: Mit gedrosselten Lüftern liegt das Silent Base 800 immer leicht vor dem Fractal. Bei 100% tauschen diese dannr die Platze und das R5 holt auf. Ich vermute das dies einfach dem sehr potenten 140mm Lüfter im Heck geschuldet ist, wo der kleinere 120mm Lüfter nicht mehr ganz mithalten kann. Alles in allem sind die Temperaturen aber gut. Das Primo ist natürlich außer Reichweite, aber preislich ohnehin außer Konkurrenz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lautstärke*

Gedrosselt kann man das Silent Base wirklich als sehr, sehr leise bezeichnen. Lediglich der hintere Lüfter hat ein leichtes Rasseln, welches aber nur in unmittelbarer Nähe auffällt. Auf 12V ist dann aber schlagartig Schluss mit der Ruhe und auch hier gebe ich klar dem Hecklüfter die Schuld. Mit 1500rpm ist er einfach laut. Auch geregelt auf 1000rpm ist er nur „ok“. Das ist schade, denn die Frontlüfter sind auch mit dem vollen 1000rpm deutlich leiser. Es zeigt, dass das Silent Base 800 wirklich eine „Basis“ für ein „Silent“ System ist, diese aber anders genutzt werden sollte. Tauscht man zumindest den hinteren Lüfter ist viel Potential vorhanden! Das Fractal ist auf 12 V ähnlich laut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte beachtet das es sich um ein günstiges, nicht geeichtes Gerät handelt, die reinen dba Angaben sind also mit Vorbehalt zu sehen, die Unterschiede der einzelnen Gehäuse können so aber gut aufgezeigt werden! Weiterhin wurde nur die Gehäuselüfter gemessen, GPU und CPU Lüfter waren abgestellt, eine HDD nicht verbaut!  Die Werte stimme mit dem Höreindruck überein!

*Fazit*

Das Fazit ist durchaus positiv. Vor allem die gute Haptik, die perfekte Verarbeitung sowie das Design haben mir gefallen. Das Gehäuse schafft den Spagat zwischen Gameroptik und schlichter Eleganz und die Verarbeitung ist tadellos. Alle Teile schließen gut und greifen gut ineinander. Fehler konnte ich keine finden. Auch die Staubfilter haben mir gefallen, vor allem das der Boden des Gehäuses komplett geschlossen ist und das Netzteil über Schlitze in der Rückseite mit Luft versorgt wird.
Die Leistungswerte sind solide und können mit der direkten Konkurrenz mithalten. Den Namen Silent verdient sich das Gehäuse ab Werk zwar nicht wirklich, mit dem Zusatz Base passt das dann aber wieder irgendwie. be quiet! liefert hier nämlich durchaus eine Basis für ein leises System, die nur etwas verfeinert werden muss, denn zumindest der hintere Lüfter sollte ersetzt werden, oder gar durch ein 140mm Modell im Deckel ganz ausgemustert werden. Die Entkopplung ist aber wirklich kaum zu toppen!
Kritik muss ich bei Wahl der Materialien äußern. Für meinen Geschmack wurde etwas viel Kunststoff verbaut. Die Front und der Deckel hätten mit gebürstet echten Aluplatten einen bessere Eindruck gemacht und auch die Seitenblenden könnten aus Stahl bestehen. Das der Stahl „nur“ 0,7mm dick ist, ist aber nicht schlimm, die Dämmmatten neutralisieren das.
Der größte Kritikpunkt ist aber das Fehlen von ca. zwei wichtigen Zentimetern in der Breite. So konnte ich den Noctua NH-D15 mit überstehendem Lüfter nicht verbauen und es wäre auch Platz für einen 140mm Lüfter gewesen, der das Silent Potential ausgeschöpft hätte. Das Silent Base 800 ist ohnehin nicht besonders klein, da ärgern diese wenigen Zentimeter umso mehr. Damit wär ein noch bessere Wertung möglich.
Davon abgesehen kann ich jedem das Gehäuse empfehlen, welches mit aktuell ~110€ wirklich sehr fair angeboten wird und das sich gegenüber den Evergreens von Fractal absolut nicht verstecken braucht! beQuiets Einstieg in den Gehäusemarkt würde ich als sehr gelungen bezeichnen und macht in jedem Fall Lust auf mehr!

Der etwas knappe Platz kostet 1 Punkt, bleiben 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





positiv|negativ
Design|2cm zu klein (Kühler/120mm Lüfter)
Verarbeitungsqualität| etwas viel Kunststoff
Haptik| Handbuch nutzlos
Silentpotential|
Dämmung|
modulare Käfige|
verstecke SSDs|
guter Staubschutz
Montage der Tür wählbar|
gute Entkopplung bei Lüfter und HDD|
​


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] beQuiet! Silent Base 800 - beQuiet!s Erstlingswerk im Test*

platzhalter2


----------



## hybrid79 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] beQuiet! Silent Base 800 - beQuiet!s Erstlingswerk im Test*

Sehr interessant. Dankeschön. Aus den Test lese ich aber zwischen den Zeilen das das Primo das Optimum ist, danach erst BeQuiet/Fractal oder? 

Bringen die Dämmmatten überhaupt etwas im wahrnehmbaren Bereich?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] beQuiet! Silent Base 800 - beQuiet!s Erstlingswerk im Test*

Das Primo ist wie geschrieben ganz klar außerhalb der Konkurrenz und wurde nur mit rein genommen weil ich es hier habe und mehr Werte immer interessant sind. Es aber von der Größe und vom Preis her eine andere Klasse. Desto mehr Gehäuse ich hier habe, desto mehr kommen da mit rein 
Also direkte Konkurrenz ist sicher der R5 zu sehen, die sich absolut auf Augenhöhe befinden und das heißt schon was!

Dämmatten sind immer als i-Tüpfelchen zu sehen, besonders hohe Frequenzen werden gefiltert und das auch nur sehr geschlossenen Gehäusen. Ein Primo/Luxe braucht man damit nicht auskleiden. Bei dem Silent Base haben die schon Berechtigung und sorgen nicht zuletzt für ein solides Gewicht!


----------



## hybrid79 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich war auch vor der Entscheidung ob ich mir das Silent Base hole, habe mich dann aber für das Luxe entschieden, auch weil man hinten nur einen 120er Lüfter einbauen kann und die Einbautiefen beim Luxe für CPU Kühler, etc. etwas mehr sind.

Dennoch finde ich es optisch sehr gelungen das BQ.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (23. Juni 2015)

Guter Test. Ich bin mit dem Silent Base sehr zufrieden so leise war mein PC noch nie. Und der Einbau funktionierte Problemlos habe noch sehr viel Platz im Gehäuse.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2015)

Danke Lob tut doch immer gut 
Ja sehr gutes Gehäuse auch wenn der Noctua nicht ganz rein wollte^^


----------



## S754 (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte damals die Wahl zwischen dem R5 und dem BQ800 und hab mich fürs R5 entschieden, weils einfach weniger Kunstoff hat. Bei dem Preis erwarte ich mir hochwertige Materialien. Außerdem lässt die dicke des Gehäuseblechs beim BQ zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2015)

Sehr guter Test eines sehr schicken Gehäuses. Ich hab da letzt die Hardware von nem Kumpel drin untergebracht und kann alles was du geschrieben hast so bestätigen. Auch das mit dem hinteren Lüfter. Aber da habe ich eh komplett alle durch Silent Wings ersetzt.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2015)

Silent Wings eignen sich natürlich perfekt. Hab leider keinen 120 davon hier, aber dadurch wird das teil ein absoluter Leisetreter. 
Mit einem Phanteks PWM Hub lassen sie sich auf 300rpm im IDLE senken und sind somit unhörbar


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2015)

Ist auch so schon sehr leise. Ich hatte mir leider schon ein neues Gehäuse gekauft als ich das Silent Base entdeckt habe sonst hätte ich es wahrscheinlich auch hier stehen.


----------



## schlenzie (24. Juni 2015)

Guter Test !!

ich habe es seit einiger Zeit selber und kann die meisten Punkte, positiv wie negativ bestätigen. 

Negativ wäre übrigens auch der Wechsel der Frontlüfter zu erwähnen. Dafür muss die gesamte Front entfernt werden. Nicht sehr benutzerfreundlich...

Die Kühler habe ich alle gegen Silent Wings 2 getauscht und die 2x 140 Pure als Obere Top Lüfter verbaut. 

In meiner Signatur steht die Bezeichnung von Meinem CPU Kühler (Noctua). War knapp aber er passt. (Schreibe gerade vom Handy)

Im Ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse, auch die Lautstärke ist mit meinen doch recht hohen Drehzahlen hervorragend!!


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juni 2015)

Der Noctua NH-D15 passt auch nur bei dem Lüfter über den RAM Modulen nicht! Der muss etwas erhöht gesetzt werden damit der Ram drunter passt.
Mein RAM ist aber wirklich harmlos was die Höhe angeht,  weshalb ich das ärgerlich fand. Gibt echt ganz andere Kaliber (TridentX etc.) 

Mein RAM HyperX Savage HX316C9SRK2/8 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Und natürlich danke für das Lob


----------



## aliriza (24. Juni 2015)

Sehr gutes Review! ☺


----------



## Kashura (25. Juni 2015)

Super Review danke für deine Mühe! Bin auch am Überlegen das BQ als nächsten Tower zu nehmen. Das Review hiflt sehr bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

Freut mich, danke!


----------



## Ediko (25. Juni 2015)

Top Review!


Hab das Gehäuse seit Release.

Beim Zusammenbau musste ich festellten, dass die vorinstallierten Abstandshalter (Anhebungen sind wie Halbkugeln) beim Einbau des Mainboards gestört haben. Es geht um ein Asus Maximus 6 Formula welches auf der Rückseite eine backplate besitzt. 
Diese Anhebungen waren zu breit, weshalb es schlicht unmöglich war das Mainboard einzubauen, da es nicht korrekt "haften" konnte.
Kurzerhand das Gehäuse genommen und die Anhebungen so zurechtgeflext, dass die backplate und die Abstandshalter nicht mehr in Kontakt gerieten.
Musste nicht unbedingt sein Bequiet...

Zudem hatte der obere 140mm Purewing einen Lagerschaden und ratterte-> ausgetauscht.

Außerdem wollte ich, dass ich auch meine teure Hardware begutachten kann ohne das Gehäuse offen zu lassen.
Habe dann mal eben eine 3mm Plexiglasscheibe im Baumarkt gekauft und mich ans flexen gemacht.

 Gehäusewand ausgemessen, markiert, geflext, geschliffen etc.....Scheibe druff und abgedichtet.

Bilder vom Vorgang habe ich leider nicht mehr. 

Ja, ich mag keine kleinen Fensterchen zum reingaffen 

Das Gehäuse sieht übrigens auf Bildern schlechter und kleiner aus als es wirklich ist.


----------



## hybrid79 (25. Juni 2015)

mit dem Glas ist es ein Schmuckstück  Verkauf es an BeQuiet


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

Hui sogar ohne Rand, fantastische Arbeit!

Für Faule: Das Silent Base Windows steht in den Startlöchern und sollte bald erscheienen


----------



## schlenzie (27. Juni 2015)

Das Problem mit den Standartfenster ist der Verlust einigen Milimeter in der Breite. Somit wird die mögliche Höhe vom CPU Kühler noch geringer. Meiner würde damit leider nicht mehr rein passen.

Schade eigentlich, hatte bis vor kurzem auch immer Fenster im Gehäuse.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2015)

Da ist was dran, darüber hatte ich noch nicht nachgedacht.
Bestätigt mein Fazit noch mehr, das 2cm mehr Platz perfekt wären


----------



## Gromir (1. Juli 2015)

Sehr schönes Review. Auch aufgrund dessen plane ich mir dieses Gehäuse zuzulegen.
Ich möchte mir zusätzlich noch den CoolerMaster Nepton 240M kaufen und auf nen 5820k zu packen.
Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass du zufällig auch diesen Kühler reviewen darfst und ich wollte fragen, ob du abschätzen kannst, ob man den Kühlkörper des Neptons mit den Lüftern von unten blasend in das Silent Base einbauen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

Kann ich im laufe des Tages ausprobieren - ich denke am Nachmittag


----------



## Gromir (2. Juli 2015)

Cool, danke sehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

So also in der Front ist das nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Ohne die HDD Käfige könnte man das sicher bewerkstellen/modden. Standardmäßig müsstest du den Nepton Radiator aber in den Deckel packen!


----------



## Gromir (2. Juli 2015)

Oh, ich meinte eigentlich den Einbau in den Deckel.
d.h. Die Lüfter passen noch unter den Kühlkörper in den Tower und können die Luft durch den Kühlkörper nach draußen pusten, oder muss man die oben aufs Gehäuse drauf saugend montieren?


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2015)

Da hab ich die komplett falsch verstanden, muss die Hitze sein sorry 
Checke ich gleich. Ich vermute aber das es keine Probleme gibt


----------



## Deeron (3. Juli 2015)

Es ist definitiv möglich. Ich betreibe in meinem SB800 eine Enermax Liqtech 240 im Deckel. Der Radiator befindet sich Zwischen Stahlrahmen und Kunststoffdeckel und die Lüfter Unter dem Stahlrahmen. Eine Montage von Radiatoren über dem Stahlrahmen ist aber nur möglich, wenn die Anschlüsse vom Radiator nicht in den äußersten Ecken des selbigen sind. Ein XSPC EX280-Radiator hat aufgrund der Anschlüsse nicht gepasst. Wenn dein Mainboard an der Oberkante keine zu hohen Kühlkörper für die SpaWas hat, ist auch die Montage von Radiator und Lüftern unterhalb des Stahlrahmens möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2015)

Jop unterhalb des Rahmen ist möglich bei niedrigem Mainboard. Verdeckt es dann halt ein gutes Stück. Sollte aber keine Probleme machen!


----------



## Gromir (3. Juli 2015)

Danke euch beiden! Dann kann ich ja getrost zuschlagen!

@Narbennarr
Da haste dir ja echt das richtige Wetter für nen Kühlertest rausgesucht.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2015)

Ja...vor allem ist unsere Wohnung untem Dach. Derzeit haben wir 31 Grad im Wohnzimmer.
Als ich gestern die Netpton einbaute musste ich aufpassen das mir kein Schweiß in den PC tropft 

Jetzt wird das Basteln erstmal in die Abendstunden verlegt, aber das meiste hab ich zum Glück


----------



## the_leon (11. Juli 2015)

Das Review ist 
ich finde von beQuiet *******, dass hinten nicht einfach n SW2 eingebaut wurde 
das ist für sie doch eh nicht teuer...


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Juli 2015)

Vorne sind es auch "nur" Pure Wings.


----------



## the_leon (11. Juli 2015)

Ja, aber vorne sind sie nicht so laut.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juli 2015)

Ja das ist richtig, liegt aber vor allem an den 1500rpm. Auch SW2 werden da nur etwas leiser. Hier hätte einfach auch ein 140er reingemusst, imo!


----------



## Darkiii (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo, kurze Frage, der Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler sollte ins Silent Base 800 passen oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

Ja der passt


----------



## Gromir (21. Juli 2015)

Ich mal wieder mit ner neuen Kühlerfrage 
Du hast geschrieben das Seitenteil ging beim NH-D15 nicht zu. Aufgrund meiner AiO-Kühlungsproblematik überlege ich nun auch mir einen NH-D15S zu holen.
In der PCGH 05/15 haben sie auch den NH-D15 in ein SB800 eingebaut und da steht, er habe lediglich mit den Halterungen der seitlichen Lüfterabdeckung Probleme gehabt. Kannst du das bestätigen? Ohne Seitenteil will ich die Kiste auch nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2015)

Also bei mir waren es es ca 5-10mm das es nicht passte. Problem war nicht der Kühler an sich sondern der durch die Rams nach oben versetzte Lüfter an diesem. Mann muss entweder sehen das dort kein RAM direkt drunter ist, oder Low Profile Ram nehmen, meiner hat zwar ner niedrigen Kühlkörper, ganz ohne hätte es vlt gepasst!


----------



## Gromir (21. Juli 2015)

Ah, der NH-D15S hat ja nur einen Lüfter in der Mitte, dann könnte das ja passen.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juli 2015)

ja ziemlich sicher!


----------



## eightball69 (12. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte das Thema Wasserkühlung nochmal aufgreifen, da ich mir das Sb 800 gerne kaufen will. Geplant wäre als Mainboard das Asus X99S oder das Asrock Rxtreme 6, als Komplettwakü soll hier eine 280mm Lösung von Cosair oder der Gleichen verbaut werden. Der Radi sollte im Deckel und die Lüfter über das Mobo montiert werden und durch den Radi nach draußen pusten, der 120mm Lüfter muss ja entlastet werden. Würde das eurer Mn passen/funktionieren? 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

Für eine Wasserkühlung gibts meiner Ansicht nach geeignetere Gehäuse.  Ich würde dir hier das Enthoo Luxe empfehlen.


----------



## eightball69 (13. August 2015)

stehe nicht so auf leuchtende Kisten mit Fenster.


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2015)

eightball69 schrieb:


> stehe nicht so auf leuchtende Kisten mit Fenster.



LEDs kannst du abschalten, oder das Enthoo Pro ohne Sichtfenster nehmen.


----------



## eightball69 (15. August 2015)

danke aber hier gehts ja um Silent Base 800, da würde es mich interessieren ob ne Cosair H110 oder andere AIO Waküs mit 280mm Radi oben im Deckel platz finden.
Die Enthoos sind sicherlich gut, aber nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Gizfreak (11. Juni 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Danke Lob tut doch immer gut
> Ja sehr gutes Gehäuse auch wenn der Noctua nicht ganz rein wollte^^



Wie kann ich das verstehen? Ist der D15 generell zu groß oder nur wenn man einen Lüfter höher einspannt um nicht mit hohen Ram-Stick in die Quere zu kommen? Ich besitze bereits das Gehäuse und überlege mir ob ich mir den Noctua-Kühler zulege. BeQuiet gibt ja an dass bis zu 170mm hohe Kühler passen und Noctua gibt 165mm an.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2018)

Kommt halt darauf an, wie hoch du den Lüfter schieben musst, damit er mit den RAM pass.


----------

